# Your Favorite Supply House?



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

I know this answer may vary from state to state, although there are a few country wide distributors 

Which is your favorite supply house?

It's ok if you name a small guy in your town or city as well. 

I am just curious,

Some popular ones by me are Blackman , Furgerson and some local guys....


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

In New Haven County, Connecticut...
Whites Plumbing Supply in West Haven...
If they don't have what you want you are in trouble...
Cause you are looking for a hen's tooth!


----------



## faucetman886 (Oct 20, 2008)

*Favorite supply house?*

We have had good luck with Covenant Supply in Douglasville, GA. They have been around for like 35 years and their son has an internet supply business called National Builder Supply in Lithia Springs, GA. They both do a great job, reasonable prices, good service.


----------



## NickTex (Jun 18, 2008)

Kind of a conflict of interest when you work for the supplier that you are claiming gives you good service, isn't it faucetman?

At least his signature makes it clear he isn't in sales.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Ferguson-Redondo Beach
My buddy gives me great deals


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

i use a supplier called northwest pipe , also winnelson. i had a pretty gnarly run in w/ ferguson about four years ago when i started my shop. corporate pretty much lied to me about starting my acct and the manager totally lied to me about it and put me in a tight place starting my business. i told ferguson to jam it up thier  and ended up sending the manager to the dentist.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

1st----- Consolidated Supply
2nd---- Keller Supply
3rd---- Furgerson (NOT)


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

while the local ferguson has more stuff, i much preffer shopping at the local winnelson. 






paul


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Midwest Supply, a one location outfit, if they don't have it, you don't need it.
Connor Company
Columbia
M. Cooper


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone


----------



## O.C. plumberman (Nov 21, 2008)

Express pipe and supply Anaheim, Ferguson , Costa mesa, and for the hard to find stuff Baird & Crockett Anaheim, maybe a little to late for this post lol


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

seakonk supply in attelboro , we some times got to pv sulivan in quincy be the orders are always wrong and the counter helpers have bad attatudes


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

I really don't like any of them!

V&W supply is usually the highest in town but that's not why I don't like them. I'm a small shop and don't spend a gazillion dollars with any supply house. I don't know how much if anything that has to do with it but I always seem to get jacked around on my pricing. I actually had a guy a few weeks ago quote me $8XX.XX for a Rheem 50 gal PRO Series ng wh! The MSRP isn't even that much! I buy these often and it should have been around $450. I told they guy he was wrong but he wouldn't even consider the possibility. I bought elsewhere.

Ferguson is not any better.

I'm generally more concerned with particular brands and service than cost. 

I like GLS because they are the only Toto distributor here and because they have pretty decent service.

I like Southern Pipe and Supply because they are the only place other than V&W where I can get Rheem water heaters and I also use their sewage ejectors, their pricing is relatively consistent, and there service is excellent. I think they would probably bring me an 1 1/2" pvc coupling if I asked them to. The other morning I screwed up and didn't call as early as I meant to. I keep a 50 gal PRO on my truck but I sell this as my Deluxe and I needed a Standard which would be the Guardian or Fury or whatever it is they are calling it these days. I should have called first thing in the morning or better yet the previous afternoon. Instead I didn't call until I finished my first call and was on my way to install the wh (which I did not possess). First they told me it would be after lunch. I told them I was sorry, it was my fault but I was close to V&W and would have to get it there because I couldn't wait that long. Josh said hold on and when he came back he said the driver would be back in 15 min and would load it up and get it out there to me. I said fine, I'll go eat a Whataburger, call me when the driver is leaving. Half way through my lunch he calls. I finish eating drive to the site (about 2 miles away). I had just hooked up my hose and started draining the old heater when the driver showed up.

That's great service as far as I'm concerned and it's not isolated, they have gone out of there way for me many times even though I'm a one man shop and don't spend 500K with them in a year.

I use Noland because they carry Noritz and sometimes I will use Ruud which is the same thing as Rheem (in case anybody didn't already know that).

My biggest problem is that none of my local supply houses stock a decent supply of repair parts. Well, I am a service and repair company so this is a problem. Because of this I do most of my business with Barnett. I get catalogs twice a year which gives me price stability for 6 months at a time. If I order before noon I will generally have delivery via ups within 2 days (sometimes next day) and most importantly they carry a lot but not all of the repair parts I need.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

My first choice is Universal Supply on State st. in Chicago, they still stock Durham fittings and we still do a good amount of galvanized waste and vent. They also let me wander around and pick my own orders so I get exactly what I want, and the fact that they are owned by Waterworks, the supply house we get all of our high end fixtures from is a plus. My second choice is S&G Supply, we get all of our Kohler stuff from them, and they still stock XH soil pipe and fittings, and no one sells lead cheaper than they do. My third choice is Ferguson, some here have a problem with them, but around here they do a very good job of keeping a good selection on hand and they have express counters throughout the city.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Sean from S&G Supply was calling me and sending pipe quotes put to me.He had good prices, but I haven't been getting any bids lately, all my stuff has been T&m repair, so he has quit bothering me.


----------



## PipemanNYC (Nov 21, 2008)

COASTAL
HYLAN 
BRUCE 
Davis & Warshaw


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

I use a smaller Mom and Pop supplier for most of my day to day needs. Ferguson is excellent but they do charge a premium for those well stocked supply houses. 

I actually worked for Ferguson for three years in commercial quotes and sales back in the 90's. In the early 90's I decided to go back to school and get a business degree and they hired me right out of college. They recruit a large amount of there associates from colleges and universities nationwide.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Engineering and Equipment, based in albany Ga, But i use the tallahasee branch. Fergusons has gotton a little bit out of hand for some of there pricing.


----------



## tamor67 (Dec 13, 2008)

San Francisco Bay Area:

Cal-Steam
TW. Smith Supply
WHCI


----------



## PlumcrzyRedneck (Dec 13, 2008)

Baton Rouge Louisiana

Coburns 

Southern pipe and supply

And I have to agree with smellslike$tome Southern pipe will go out of thier way to help you!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Man i can remeber when i was kid working with my dad, they had a southern pipe here in tally. Good to know that they are still in business.


----------

